# 2005 Specialized S-Works Epic 19



## paul_verner_m

Frame	FSR technology, optimized for BRAIN shock, M5 Alloy fully butted and manipulated frame w/ ORE DT, FACT Carbon link, magnesium shock ext., alloy water bottle bosses/bolts, sealed cart. bearings, disc only, 90mm travel, repl. der. hanger 
REAR SHOCK	Specialized BRAIN Adjust IQ shock, manufactured by Fox Racing Shox, air spring, rebound, and threshold (sensitivity) adjust, 11.7 X 1.875 
FORK	Fox Float F100X, Inertia valve damping, 100mm travel, rebound and threshold (sensitivity) adj., alloy steerer, disc tabs only 
HEADSET	1 1/8 Threadless, 3x sealed, black alloy cups, cartridge bearings, ultralight carbon top cap w/alloy bolt 
STEM	Thomson, CNC 7000 Series Aluminum OS 31.8, 5 degree rise 
HANDLEBARS	Specialized Carbon flat OS 31.8 bar, 5 deg sweep, 580mm width 
TAPE / GRIPS	Specialized MTB grip, black, double density Kraton 
FRONT BRAKE	Shimano M-965 XTR hydraulic disc, metallic brake pads, 6 XT Rotor 
REAR BRAKE	Shimano M-965 XTR hydraulic disc, metallic brake pads, 6 XT Rotor 
BRAKE LEVERS	Shimano M-965 XTR hydraulic disc 
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano M-960 XTR, 34.9mm clamp, bottom pull 
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano M-952 XTR, long cage, standard spring 
SHIFT LEVERS	Shimano M-965 XTR, STI integrated shifter/lever combo 
CASSETTE	Shimano M-960 XTR, 9-speed, 11x34t, Titanium top 4 cogs 
CHAIN	Sram hollow link 
CRANKSET	Shimano M-960 XTR Hollowtech II arms 
CHAINRINGS	44Ax32Ax22A, 7075 Aluminum, 44 Anodized, 32/22 Nickel-Plated, 4-bolt, 146/102/64mm pattern 
BOTTOM BRACKET	Shimano M-960 XTR, Octalink spline, combined w/ crank, 68mm shell, 133.5mm spindle 
RIMS	Mavic CrossMax SL Disc Tubeless compatible, 26 
FRONT HUB	Mavic CrossMax SL Disc with Mavic QR 
REAR HUB	Mavic CrossMax SL Disc with Mavic QR 
FRONT and REAR TIRE	Specialized S-Works FasTrack Tubeless 2.0, Aramid bead, 120tpi 
SEAT POST	Thomson, 7000 Series Aluminum, 2-bolt adjust, set back head, 30.9mm x 367/410mm 
SEAT BINDER	Alloy collar with Q/R, 34.9mm clamp I.D., black 
Saddle	Terry mens


----------

